# Juju adri



## Martinsnos (23 Oct 2020)

Hi,
This sign is appearing at a number of professional races now. Anyone know what it is about?
Ta


----------



## DRM (24 Oct 2020)

Characters in the dreadful film "Tour de Pharmacie"


----------



## Martinsnos (24 Oct 2020)

DRM said:


> Characters in the dreadful film "Tour de Pharmacie"


Many thanks. 
Is it someone ‘protesting’ about drugs in cycling? Can’t think they are promoting the film per se!!!


----------



## DRM (24 Oct 2020)

Martinsnos said:


> Many thanks.
> Is it someone ‘protesting’ about drugs in cycling? Can’t think they are promoting the film per se!!!


God knows, the obscure reference will be lost on most people, must admit I had to think about it and hadn’t noticed the signs on TV


----------



## Martinsnos (24 Oct 2020)

DRM said:


> God knows, the obscure reference will be lost on most people, must admit I had to think about it and hadn’t noticed the signs on TV


Seen it in a few races now in different counties - he’s got a healthy budget!!!


----------

